# Rental For Exploration Trip



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Firstly thanks for the forum, been browsing it for awhile now and the information on here has been invaluable.

I am planning on moving to Spain next year, around Feb/March but I would like to explore some areas first. I am looking towards the Malaga province, however not to far inland, although the purpose of this trip is to explore the different regions. I will be staying for a month and I am looking for information where I can find rentals for that period, I would like it to be as central as possible so as to make my effort of viewing different areas easier.
The areas I am interested in is: Malaga Central, Fuengirola, Torremolinos, Mijas, maybe Marbella.
Is it easy to travel between the cities? I will be renting a car for this. Also, slightly off topic, is it possible to get a sort of pre-paid interent connection like Vodafone 3G?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Firstly thanks for the forum, been browsing it for awhile now and the information on here has been invaluable.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome!

I don't live in any of those areas so can't help specifically - but usually the online version of a local newspaper is a good starting point

more local forum members should be along later & will no doubt be able to point you in the right direction


& yes - pre-paid internet is available here in Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in this area and the towns you mention are all linked by the main motorway that runs the length of the costa del sol and there are trains and buses too, so yes easy to get to, especially in a car. As for finding somewhere to stay?? Well holiday lets are expensive, and long term rentals require at least 6 months, usually a minimum of 11months, altho there maybe some who will negotiate???? It gets difficult cos most landlords require a deposit of a month and if you're only staying for a month it could get expensive??

Heres a couple of numbers of agents who may be able to help, or at least point you in the right direction

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...maSLAg&usg=AFQjCNHwvSoks8MKp3sCybWPSzt7JJzQNg

Tell them that Jo told you to contact them!! They both cover the area just behind the towns you're interested in, which is about ten minutes inland and where I live and I would say a good starting point!! Google map Alhaurin de la Torre and you'll see. If theres anything else we can help you with, let us know

Jo xxx


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I figured getting a rental only for a month could be pretty tricky as most people (agents) my travel agent spoke to charges either per day or per week, which will become much to expensive simply for an area hunting trip.

I will be arriving off season so maybe that will work to my benefit.
Out of curiosity, does anyone have experience with Javea? Being so close to Valencia I have heard that the language often spoken is Valencian.

Reason I ask is, I chatted to a friend that did some work there and he mentioned it is a stunning area, so thought maybe I could visit Javea on my trip as well.

Thanks again!!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh one extra thing, I am fairly young, 27, so I am actually looking for an area with a little bit of hustle and bustle but not to much as a major city would offer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I figured getting a rental only for a month could be pretty tricky as most people (agents) my travel agent spoke to charges either per day or per week, which will become much to expensive simply for an area hunting trip.
> 
> ...


Jean, one of the Mods has lived in Javea for several years, so obviously knows a lot about the area and the language. I believe her daughters speak Valenciano because they use it at school. It seems that xabiachica, the Moderator, is not around at the moment, but will be back on Tuesday or smth like that ... I'm sure she'll be able to fill you in when she gets back!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JeanP said:


> Oh one extra thing, I am fairly young, 27, so I am actually looking for an area with a little bit of hustle and bustle but not to much as a major city would offer.


Alhaurin El Grande maybe worth a look. In fact theres a few South Africans who live there?? Its up in the hills behind Mijas/Fuengirola

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Firstly thanks for the forum, been browsing it for awhile now and the information on here has been invaluable.
> 
> ...


I would try the Owners Direct website - owners are likely to be more flexible than agents and should give you a good rate for staying a month during low season.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks again.

I think I will be spening 2 months instead of the original one month as I want to see what Javea and surrounds have to offer. It is slighlty more expensive I see though, but not out of reach for me.

Does anyone perhaps know what implications could arise for the following: I make my living online and get paid through various sources partically one website. Would I hav eto pay tax for this? As the money does not originate from within Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JeanP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I figured getting a rental only for a month could be pretty tricky as most people (agents) my travel agent spoke to charges either per day or per week, which will become much to expensive simply for an area hunting trip.
> 
> ...


My father lived south of Javea a place called El Portet, close to Moraira. The area is stunning well worth a visit. Try also the Jalon Valley

You may not need to pay for internet connection, many establishments, bars, ferries etc. provide it free, all you have to do is take your laptop to the bar in question and buy a drink. Here one of the local councils provide their area with free wifi.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Does anyone perhaps know what implications could arise for the following: I make my living online and get paid through various sources partically one website. Would I hav eto pay tax for this? As the money does not originate from within Spain.


Since you are carrying on a trade and presumably making a profit then those profits should be subject to tax. 
_As I understand it_ you would normally be taxed in the Country where you are a tax resident. In the case of Spain you could be deemed to be a tax resident if you remain in the Country for a period longer than 183 days in a 12 month period.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Since you are carrying on a trade and presumably making a profit then those profits should be subject to tax.
> _As I understand it_ you would normally be taxed in the Country where you are a tax resident. In the case of Spain you could be deemed to be a tax resident if you remain in the Country for a period longer than 183 days in a 12 month period.


I believe you are right on this! Wherever your income comes from you have to pay tax in the country you live if you are tax resident!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Since you are carrying on a trade and presumably making a profit then those profits should be subject to tax.
> _As I understand it_ you would normally be taxed in the Country where you are a tax resident. In the case of Spain you could be deemed to be a tax resident if you remain in the Country for a period longer than 183 days in a 12 month period.


Ah I see, makes sense. Well this is one of the areas that I want to visit while on my trip their, try to make contact with a reputable accountant to handle it for me.

HEPA- that is pretty good, news, I do tend to spend a lot of time in cafe's sipping on anything caffiene and working.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I figured getting a rental only for a month could be pretty tricky as most people (agents) my travel agent spoke to charges either per day or per week, which will become much to expensive simply for an area hunting trip.
> 
> ...


Pesky just pointed me to this


I've lived in Javea for nearly 7 years now & love it 


it's very international & yes, the scenery around here is fantastic too


don't worry about the language issue - although Valenciano is taught in school & spoken by some/most of the locals they are more than happy to speak to us foreigners in Castellano - and as often as not also want to practice their English on us too!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Pesky just pointed me to this
> 
> 
> I've lived in Javea for nearly 7 years now & love it
> ...


Thats awesome news, as I have spent months trying to grasp the little Spanish that I know and to throw in another language albeit with subtle differences will confuse the hell out of me.

I have been doing a fair bit of research on Javea, and chatted more to my mate that worked there and it seems wonderful. Also, on a property site I saw a fair numbers of fantastic properties to let, although slightly more expensive they were larger, better scenery than that of Malaga and surrounds.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JeanP said:


> Thats awesome news, as I have spent months trying to grasp the little Spanish that I know and to throw in another language albeit with subtle differences will confuse the hell out of me.
> 
> I have been doing a fair bit of research on Javea, and chatted more to my mate that worked there and it seems wonderful. Also, on a property site I saw a fair numbers of fantastic properties to let, although slightly more expensive they were larger, better scenery than that of Malaga and surrounds.


as I say, I've been here 7 years & if it wasn't for the fact that I teach Spanish & insist on speaking Spanish at every opportunity, some days I would only speak English


I am only now thinking about improving my understating of valenciano - I can read & translate it but am not really interested in speaking it - & I have had no problems at all

yes, property & just about everything is more expansive here than even just 20 miles away - but to me it's worth it


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> as I say, I've been here 7 years & if it wasn't for the fact that I teach Spanish & insist on speaking Spanish at every opportunity, some days I would only speak English
> 
> 
> I am only now thinking about improving my understating of valenciano - I can read & translate it but am not really interested in speaking it - & I have had no problems at all
> ...


Yeah, the prices are pretty high, I saw one that I am really interested in...somewhere in Marina something or other (sorry cannot remember the full name) but beautiful (at least from the pictures) amazing sea views that over look the port, 3 bedrooms, pool etc for 1600 euro.
Pricey, but as you said, well worth every penny.


----------

